
Do Programmers Practice Computer Science? - vezzy-fnord
http://www.daedtech.com/do-programmers-practice-computer-science
======
gonewest
Except, computer science is the study of algorithms, computation, and the
design of computational systems.

Software development methodology is something else. Call it process
engineering or workflow, and yes, it calls for measurable performance if one
wants to improve performance. But it also should not apologize for having less
concrete elements of sociology thrown in, because that's just the fact of it.
Engineering is done in groups.

------
extra88
Do cooks practice chemistry?

